# What level is everyone?



## MrsResetti (Feb 21, 2018)

Just being curious! I’m level 49  Started playing when it was officially released in the UK which was November I think?


----------



## Sundance99 (Feb 21, 2018)

I am at level 81.  I really enjoy this game and play every chance I can!


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2018)

I am at level 81 too. Finished all my amenities except for the level 5 upgrade to the bouncy house. Hip essence has been slow going. I’ve done and paid off every loan. Collected all of the market clothes, shoes and accessories. All rares and super rares.  Apparently I have way too much time on hands. Currently working on gardening.


----------



## Sheando (Feb 22, 2018)

Level 66. I play every day, but not obsessively, and I've had the app since its U.S. launch.


----------



## krystillin (Feb 22, 2018)

I made it to 25or so. I didn't really care for it, I just needed it cause my d's was broken.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 22, 2018)

82 all amenities are built!!! I'm working on my last rv loan but not in a hurry just pay it off cause right now there's no point.. currently working on getting the last batch of my villagers to 15.. I currently have 19 villagers at Max the rest are close to it except the new ones.. I'm missing one dress from the market sadly..I'm working on flowering now hopefully the next flower event is aways off...but I have crafted everything at least once except for the new rugs that require sparkle stones. I have been playing since lunch in November.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm at level 71 right now.  I love that they keep adding new stuff to make the game fresh.  I have stopped a few times for a few days when the tedium sets in and then when I get back on it is fun again.


----------



## katieb (Feb 23, 2018)

84 because I have no social life hahaha. Half of my villagers are level 20


----------



## pidge (Feb 23, 2018)

I am at 46 but I think I would be higher if I didn't take a stupid 3 week hiatus


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 23, 2018)

I have been playing since the actual release date, and I am about to hit *Level 80*. 

I hope that Nintendo raises the animal level limit cap from 20. I don't like to waste resources on maxed out villagers if I don't need the request rewards, so I hope that we get incentive to keep these villagers progressing. If a picture of each animal is the level 20 gift, maybe a special (new) piece of furniture can be the level 30 and/or 40 reward? 

To be honest, I don't quite get the leveling logic in this game, and what it really means after unlocking everything - this is true for many games of this type. I mean, what happens when most animals level out? Then again, I guess they will keep adding new ones, but I am assuming that it's going to have to end at some point if the current level cap is only 20.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 23, 2018)

Level 87. The Hip villagers are all going to hit level 20 within the next 24 hours. Octavian's wave has been a bit neglected while I've been getting everyone else to level 20 though; they're barely level 10.


----------



## arbra (Feb 23, 2018)

I just hit level 80, I have been playing since the game came out in the USA.  I have all of the amenities to level 5 except for the bouncy castle.  I am starting to get a villagers to level 20 - I have alot of level 19's running around.  Still working on the new guys to get them up and to get their level 15 items - missing about 15-20 of the level 15 items.

I am working on the catalog - originally I was not going to complete it all, but now I am.


----------



## Hat' (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm level 43 I think but I haven't played for maybe 2 weeks now


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm nearly level 50 xD


----------



## Octaviian (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm level 64 at the moment


----------



## Deathamabob (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm level 87. Just leveling the most recent 11 and working on my flower furniture.


----------



## amemome (Feb 26, 2018)

i reached level 80! i've not been playing as severely(?) recently so progress has been quite slow.


----------

